# Would like some feedback



## fly_photo_gal (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi All!
Im just starting out in the food photography industry and was wondering if I could get some feedback Please I would like the good, the bad and the ugly! And I welcome all tips as well!

Thanks!!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Montreal Wedding Portrait and Food Photographer


----------



## waday (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice shots. The peanut butter chocolate things photo is my favorite.

I don't know if it's the mobile site or what, but I'm seeing multiple images posted one after another. It might be the site, since it's pretty horrible on the iPhone/iPad. Anyways...

I would like to see more DOF, so that all food is in focus. I don't like the food being cropped, which is pretty much every photo except for the peanut butter chocolate things.

That said, the food still looks delicious, and I could really go for one of those PB chocolate things. Omnomnom.


----------



## Travel2Nowhere (Jun 13, 2015)

The chicken, chocolate and sausage are ok?  I do particularly like the sausage.

The others are unappetizing?  Particularly the steak, couscous and cabbage, maybe a poor angle?

I was wondering if the  egg and salmon were a bit over-exposed/blown out?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2015)

No idea why these images are displaying this way, there's only one of each posted... so, on to the work.  First and foremost, good lighting in almost all of them (I think the salmon is about a stop over).  I'm less fussed about some of the presentations.  The roast and purple cabbage seems like an odd group of colours.  I think broccoli might have been a good choice here. Also the presentation doesn't really grab me; this one seems very clinical.  Colourful plates, some setting details, something to make it a little more appealing and less text-booky.

The peanut-butter/choccy is really good.  Great lighting, great setting; I think perhaps a slightly higher point of view and maybe a whole candy in better (not necessarily sharp) focus would have improved it, but regardless, well done.

The chicken with squash(?) needs more depth of field and more colour, or maybe a tighter crop.  There's too much empty, white plate in the background ground (Kale is VERY useful in food photography), and orange is NOT the most appetizing colour.

The egg/salmon dish is nicely done; as mentioned a trifle hot, and the bright red in the upper right needs to go.  Also, watch your reflections in the egg!

Maybe a touch too much specularity in the sausage, but well done; good use of colour and nice arrangement.  This images makes me want this dish!

The orange stuff with the salmon(?) on the white plate is really well done.  I would like to see a bite out of it, and a fork or something on the plate, but nice lighting and arrangement (even if it is orange).


----------



## Didereaux (Jun 13, 2015)

One consistent problem you have is the depth of field.   ALL of the main object(s) must be in clear focus in good food shots.   Like some others the candy shot is your best.  But unless I am mistaken I believe their are some very out of focus hazelnuts in the background which makes me suspect that the filling is a hazelnit nougat.  If so one or more of those nuts should be in the focus zone.

Also straight down shots flatten the images. You can do it, but it requires a good lighting technique to pull it off.  Whereas an angled one gives it depth and contrast, a most important feature in food shots.


----------

